# Parking Brake noise for the 2008 model



## ef0308 (May 25, 2008)

I wanted to ask around if anybody has heard any issues or problems with the parking brake on the 2008 2.5S or any other Altima for '08 or '07. If you are one of those few or many that do, when applying the park brake, do you hear a "crackling" or yet any noise when parking on a incline/decline road or hill? Also, does your p-brake lock the car efficiently enough that it doesn't roll at all?


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*well*

theres a certain line of steps when parking your car on an incline, press brake, pull p-brake, release foot brake, then put in park.

if your car still makes noises or doesnt lock correctly then i dont know.


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a 2008 Altima and it does that on occasion.
I also own a 1996 GMC 4X4 pickup and a 1969 GTO that both exhibit the same behavior.
I have owned some 20+ cars in my lifetime (including three other Nissan's) and they all have exhibited that behavior on occasion when I parked on an incline.
I just figured it's the pads/shoes setting in.
I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Maxipod (Oct 11, 2008)

ef0308 said:


> I wanted to ask around if anybody has heard any issues or problems with the parking brake on the 2008 2.5S or any other Altima for '08 or '07. If you are one of those few or many that do, when applying the park brake, do you hear a "crackling" or yet any noise when parking on a incline/decline road or hill? Also, does your p-brake lock the car efficiently enough that it doesn't roll at all?


I too have noticed it, but figured it was normal.


----------

